# Interested in moving to Dubai. Advice Needed



## cutekam (Jan 29, 2008)

I am 32, purchasing professional and would like to consider employment in Dubai. 

I am struggling with obtaining actual salaries in Dubai. For example, if my salary is 30 GBP, do you think I will receive this amount of more in Dubai? Can you live on this? If i move to Dubai, I dont want to struggle and be out of pocket. 

In addition, whether anybody can recommend job websites etc. 

Can somebody advise on the cost of living etc. What is the average cost [safe area].

Thanking you in advance. 
Kam


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

1) JOBTRACK
Telephone #: 009714 397 7751


2) BAC MIDDLE EAST EXECUTIVE RECRUITMENT
Telephone #: 009714 336 0350


3) KERSHAW LEONARD
Telephone #: 009714 343 4606


4) CLARENDON PARKER
Telephone #: 009714 391 0460


5) TALENT MANAGEMENT CONSULTANCY
Telephone #: 009714 335 0999


6) CHARTER HOUSE
Telephone #: 009714 332 5116


7) S.O.S RECRUITMENT CONSULTANTS
Telephone #: 009714 396 5600


8) BAYT


9) BUDGE RECRUITMENT


10) DSA RECRUITMENT SERVICES
Telephone #: 009714 345 6719
e-mail: [email protected]


11) AISBS JOBS ME
Telephone #: 009714 222 7434


12) JOB SCAN
Telephone #: 009714 355 9113
e-mail: [email protected]


13) MA FOI MANAGEMENT CONSULTANTS
Telephone #: 009714 390 3966


14) Grafton Group
General recruitment email: [email protected]
Dubai recruitment email: [email protected]
tel :+971 4 3671939
fax : +971 4 367 2798 


The main thing to remember is the cost of rents out here, if you want a villa you are looking in the region of 200k dhs.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

if you do a search on these agencies you will find their webpages, you can register on line with most of them.


----------



## harley (Feb 6, 2008)

*Cost of living*

I've only been here 1 month......35 to go!!. This place is expensive in comparaison to the US where I've lived for past 6 years. Coming from the UK or AUS maybe a cost adavantage, but expect to pay dearly for rental accomodation and expect lots of additional costs....agent fees,deposits up front, full 12 months rent paid in advance. Avoid the common chain of Spinny's supermarkets!
I'm in a good industry with good salary here in Dubai, but have received better pay & cost of living conditions elsewhere in the world. 
With that said however, I'm still committed to make it home for the 3 year assignment though.

Good luck with your chossen profession and finding suitable employment.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

is Carrfour a good place to shop? - I found it very cheap?


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

is Carrefour a good place to shop, i found it very cheap?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The main supermarkets are Spinneys, Carrefour and Choitrams.

Most Spinneys are just fine - no idea what the other poster is talking about. Most people end up doing the bulk of their shopping in whichever supermarket is nearest to home or work.


----------



## Osh (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks GA for the agency list....very useful for me as well....wish me luck.

Regards,
Osh


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

There are lots of people in the UAE who live on much less than the western expats, so how much you spend on groceries can vary based on what you shop for and where you buy it. Emiratis and other Arabs prefer Union Co-Op. You'll find that the vegetables are grown in the region (not from Europe of the US) and tend to cost a lot less. They're also not as pretty as what you'll find at Spinney's. You will see a lot of pantry items you recognise at the Union Coop, but none of your treats for home. So if you're rather particular about pre-packaged foods then the co-op is not for you. It's also not as shiny and modern as Spinneys and Choitrams. 

My experience is that a lot of western expats want to see items from home e.g. certain kinds of soups, yoghurts, cereals, etc. in a store like they would see at home. In some Union Co-ops I've noticed the price tags are in Arabic-also daunting for someone who doesn't recognise the numbers yet (or ever). I moved to Sharjah in 1998 and the Spinney's there had very few items that I recognised, but I adapted (and things have changed a lot since then).


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

i found Carrefour very cheap.....is this true when buying a week shopping e.t.c


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

marc said:


> i found Carrefour very cheap.....is this true when buying a week shopping e.t.c


It is cheap for some things, pricey for others. You can live cheaply by buying more local brands.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

or eating out every night and buying a kebab for 3 dirhams, very healthy option.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

yes Carrefour and Lulu are very cheap


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

Carrefour is cheap, though I would avoid it during peak hours. You'd think they were giving that **** away for free based on the number of aggressive shoppers. The location by the Shindaga (sp) Tunnel also tends to be quieter than others (also caters less to the European/N. American palate).


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

marc said:


> or eating out every night and buying a kebab for 3 dirhams, very healthy option.



Shwarma? I love them. 

fast food places are also usually a lot cheaper than in the UK too!


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

Elphaba said:


> Shwarma? I love them.
> 
> fast food places are also usually a lot cheaper than in the UK too!


Well, sorta. You could certainly seek out some very cheap and cheerful Indian, too.

Gulfnews: UAE residents lose appetite due to hike in fast food prices


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

shwarma's are great, they work out to around 40 pence for one instead of £4 !!


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Tell me, forum.
Shwarma = kebab, right?

I could live on these bad boys.

How are they made over there? Is it healthy? Here in Sydney the slabs of meat on a rotisserie look dodgy at best, how is the meat cooked over there and what are the fillings of choice?

yummo!


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

yeah i think shwarma's are a little different, maybe because of the pitta bread, Im not sure, but anyway its all goood.


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

> Shwarma = kebab, right?


Shwarma is actually the spit you see rotating upright. It's made of layer upon layer of lamb, chickeh, or beef. Because it sits there all day under the heat lamp the city is now questioning the health code violations pertaining to this food in particular. But it sure tastes good...


----------

